# Got the new this weekend



## Just 1 More (Dec 6, 2004)

*Got the news this weekend*

Was told that the new owners will not renew our lease next season. There is about 10 of us looking for some land to lease in central/southwest, Ga. If any of you guys come across anything,, please let me know


----------

